# 1967 GTO Starter Wiring



## Beefcake77 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi,

I am trying to figure out how to connect my starter wires and am not sure on what goes where. I purchased the wiring diagram from Ames and it has been helpful but the starter wiring is a little confusing to me. I connected them based on what I read, does this look right? Close? 

The engine wiring harness is new from Ames. Any pointers or pics of your setup would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

The red wire should go from the alternator to the battery so with that setup it goes on the large battery terminal.
The purple wire is correct.
The only wire I have going to the starter is the battery cable with a jumper from it to the S terminal.
I added a Ford solenoid between the battery cable and put the alternator wire on the battery side and the purple ignition wire on the Ford solenoid trigger post.
Google Pontiac Hot Start mod.

I have nothing on the R terminal, do you know where this wire goes to and what it does?


----------



## Beefcake77 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi - Thanks for your help although I am not sure I follow you on the red wire, the red and purple wire are coupled together with the black tape that came with the harness. According to the wiring spec, I only see the purple wire going to the starter which is why the red wire is puzzling to me. 

As for the wire I have going to the R terminal, I now realize that that wire goes to the coil.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That red wire is what carries power from the battery to the rest of the car's electrical system. It connects on the starter to the same terminal that the + battery cable connects to. The fact that it's bound to the other wire with tape is just a convenience in making the wiring harness.

Bear


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

You said your purple wire is going to the R terminal... shouldn't that be the S terminal? Matt


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes. Nothing to the R terminal. Just the S and the main Batt. If the system is in good shape, there is no need for modifications to offset hot start problems....there won't be any! No need to modify the stock system....it just needs to be in _good_ condition.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Matthew said:


> You said your purple wire is going to the R terminal... shouldn't that be the S terminal? Matt


He said the wire from the R terminal goes to the coil.
Blow up his pic and you can see he has it wired correctly he just needs to put the red wire on the battery cable lug and he is good to go.


----------

